# March Acquisitions



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got these by FedEx, and although I ordered them in February I acquired them in March, so I will go ahead and start off the March Acquisitions thread.

If I am doing anything wrong by starting this off I'm sure someone will let me know...

:aportnoy:








I know everyone has their own opinions on how to lace shoes, and for some reason the regular way I lace my shoes just looks a little off to me. How would you recommend I lace these?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Straight lace them. I just became a convert.

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteuropeanlacing.htm


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

After Patrick's recommendation in the February thread, I decided to order several JAB OCBDs. For $20 a pop, I'm not expecting much, but if they prove serviceable, I'll order more.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Straight lace them. I just became a convert.
> 
> https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteuropeanlacing.htm


That's indeed how to lace them. Always looks great.


----------



## bremersm (Feb 1, 2013)

I ordered and will acquire in March the JCrew Thompson Chino suit pants in navy. Alnog with the jacket this will make a great Spring/Summer suit.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

I am expecting a custom make-up from Rancourt. Penny loafer with a weejun-inspired 'stitchdown' strap, as they call it, in #8 chromexel, with matching stitching and a leather sole with a black edge. Will post pics if anyone is interested when I get them. Just have to wait for the March 18th ship date.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Apologies for not posting these in the February thread. One arrived today, one yesterday, the others last week. Harris tweeds, and a nice LE Regemental tie.

Last week-

















Yesterday (which I thought was March 1st all day)-









Today-


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Picked up 3 Barbour tattersalls, a pair of Barbour cords, and 2 pair of BB socks today.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Today was a big day in my acquisitions career, not so much based on what I bought but how I did so. With some recent weight loss, I was able to walk into the Chevy Chase Brooks Brothers and leave with an item without requiring a special order.

Got a non-iron straight collar white dress shirt and a pair of Elliott chinos. The chinos need an inch or so out of the waist, so they'll be ready in a week or so. But I can't recall the last time I walked into a store and could try on and buy something that actually fit.

I also learned I no longer require Traditional Fit; I can now wear Regular Fit. All in all, a good day.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

frosejr said:


> Today was a big day in my acquisitions career, not so much based on what I bought but how I did so. With some recent weight loss, I was able to walk into the Chevy Chase Brooks Brothers and leave with an item without requiring a special order.
> 
> Got a non-iron straight collar white dress shirt and a pair of Elliott chinos. The chinos need an inch or so out of the waist, so they'll be ready in a week or so. But I can't recall the last time I walked into a store and could try on and buy something that actually fit.
> 
> I also learned I no longer require Traditional Fit; I can now wear Regular Fit. All in all, a good day.


Congratulations. The wind is at your back.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> I just got these by FedEx, and although I ordered them in February I acquired them in March, so I will go ahead and start off the March Acquisitions thread.
> 
> If I am doing anything wrong by starting this off I'm sure someone will let me know...
> 
> ...


Did you order the brown burnished wide basic belt or dark brown wide basic belt. Would you be so be so kind as to post a photo of the belt with the brown Fifth Aves and Strands together?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

poorboy said:


> Did you order the brown burnished wide basic belt or dark brown wide basic belt. Would you be so be so kind as to post a photo of the belt with the brown Fifth Aves and Strands together?


Poorboy, I ordered the 5th ave, and strand for brooks brothers, and both boxes on color says simply says "brown" I asked them to give me the basic dress belt to match. The style number for the brown belt is 27017 35MM basic brown

Here is the picture of them with the belt. If you would like to see it differently let me know.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Congratulations. The wind is at your back.


Thanks for the kind encouragement! Still smiling about it. Buying online is better than not buying anything, but there's something having someone really help you and take care of you that's really enjoyable.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> Poorboy, I ordered the 5th ave, and strand for brooks brothers, and both boxes on color says simply says "brown" I asked them to give me the basic dress belt to match. The style number for the brown belt is 27017 35MM basic brown
> 
> Here is the picture of them with the belt. If you would like to see it differently let me know.


Thank you for posting the picture. The style number doesn't come up on the AE or BB website. It might be a colour specifically made for BB.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

The belt has no BB markings. It's definitely the AE wide classic dress belt. It was all purchased over the phone through a 2nds store so the belt may also be a 2nd..


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> The belt has no BB markings. It's definitely the AE wide classic dress belt. It was all purchased over the phone through a 2nds store so the belt may also be a 2nd..


I'll have to ask about that number because it looks like a great match. The new brown belts are 39507 and 39527.


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

frosejr said:


> Thanks for the kind encouragement! Still smiling about it. Buying online is better than not buying anything, but there's something having someone really help you and take care of you that's really enjoyable.


Mazel tov frosejr! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got bored with my navy knit tie, my other navy knit tie, my red knit tie, my darker red and really skinny knit tie, and my black knit tie that is hardly distinguishable from my navy knit tie or my other navy knit tie.

So I bought four from The Tie Bar, where they are $15 each. From left, purple, orange, the color of my nose in cold weather, and a sort of faded red.


----------



## ryansto (Feb 23, 2013)

I apologize for stepping back a few posts:

When it comes to lacing, I find that balmorals definitely look better when straight-laced. I'd never seen the method in the link before. I tried it, and found it to look somewhat messy under the laces (in the "balmoral V"). I've always used the "bar-lacing" method. While it takes some adjusting once the shoes are on, I find it looks much cleaner, as shown on my walnut AE Strands.

Bar-lacing to the left, above-linked method to the right


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald sportcoat. This has the most natural, unpadded shoulders of any new BB jacket I've seen in years. I wish it had a little wider lapels than BB puts on the Fitz model, but I can live with them.










C&J for PRL Marlow pennies, brown shell:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

MoP & Onyx reversible studs
Stamped inside .925 and a tiny golden fleece










Knots
stamped .925










Both sets need a little tarnish control, but are superb otherwise.
Seller included spares also. She explained that the sets belonged to her late husband who was always losing them. 
I'm sure he was a man of distinction.

She has a few other listings, and is perhaps a good addition to your favorite sellers list in anticipation of future auctions. 
https://myworld.ebay.com/doglover11111/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Good month for me so far. Have been searching for a beefroll to wear sockless and located a pair of NOS Florsheim unlined pennies from the 90s. They fit well and will serve nicely as daily beaters.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

On Tuesday morning our post lady delivered my second Pendleton Topster (different color/fabric pattern). Originally priced at $198, this absolutely wonderful design resurrection from the 1950's (I think) was reduced to just $78. Not bad at all! Now if Pendleton would just offer the Topster design in a solid navy (think a very lightly constructed navy blazer), life would indeed be close to perfect.


----------



## 44Blue (Aug 31, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> On Tuesday morning our post lady delivered my second Pendleton Topster (different color/fabric pattern). Originally priced at $198, this absolutely wonderful design resurrection from the 1950's (I think) was reduced to just $78. Not bad at all! Now if Pendleton would just offer the Topster design in a solid navy (think a very lightly constructed navy blazer), life would indeed be close to perfect.


Enjoy wearing your new Topster, Eagle2250! Agree that a solid navy model would be great.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Land's End wool vest. Marked down on the site from $149 to $69, but even lower in stores if you have a Sears near you. I paid about $45. Overall quality is really good and it has some nice details. The color is pretty close to Barbour's sage. I sized down (which I often do with Bean & LE) and it fits comfortably over a sweater.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Kreiger said:


> I am expecting a custom make-up from Rancourt. Penny loafer with a weejun-inspired 'stitchdown' strap, as they call it, in #8 chromexel, with matching stitching and a leather sole with a black edge. Will post pics if anyone is interested when I get them. Just have to wait for the March 18th ship date.


If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to see those when you get them.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

My February/March acquisition:


----------



## matt.e. (Sep 22, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> On Tuesday morning our post lady delivered my second Pendleton Topster (different color/fabric pattern). Originally priced at $198, this absolutely wonderful design resurrection from the 1950's (I think) was reduced to just $78. Not bad at all! Now if Pendleton would just offer the Topster design in a solid navy (think a very lightly constructed navy blazer), life would indeed be close to perfect.


 After reading about the Topster in other threads and finding out that it was on sale I decided to pull the trigger and get one. Just finished putting in an order for the Grey Douglas Tartan.

I also received a nice hat from Panama Bob the other day, not sure how Trad it is, but I like it.








Caballero model in a mid-grade brisa weave.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

*calfskin like butter*

PRL calfskin opera pumps


















They may take a little time to warm up to, but I'm glad I made the purchase.
A grosgrain cummerbund is next on my list!

Great seller: 
https://myworld.ebay.com/teddyd49/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Two items from R. Bryant in Williamsburg: a nice house brand sport coat, olive, brown, black houndstooth, 50% off on clearance. A whiskey/brownish overcoat, 20% off. Good times.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

New to me three button Harris tweed dogtooth, and a new PS.


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

Trial and error by mail order this month:

LL Bean Gumshoes
Some Leatherman belts
J Crew Chinos
a couple BB OCBDs
LL Bean signature blucher mocs
LE Madras shirts
thrifted no-name navy blazer
thrifted patch madras shorts

The BB OCBDs I got in slim fit, which ended up being fairly billowy on me, so the extra slim fits are on the way. Just in case those are too slim there's some tailored hyde parks on the way as well. See what works best. :frown:

The blucher mocs ended up being a bit too large as well, but they were still pretty nice, thank god for good returns/exchange policies.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Picked up a few things from the Lands End Clearance:

(blue gingham)
(Gold Dust) - not sure how I feel about this color but I thought I'd give it a chance
- never had a pair before and hoping they wear cool for the summer

I haven't received the items yet but I paid for 'em so I figured I'd make the post.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to see those when you get them.


Shipped today, so hopefully pics soon.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Kreiger said:


> Shipped today, so hopefully pics soon.


That would be great.

I got myself a new pair of Weejuns, a nice old LL Bean cotton sweater, and a pair of highly un-trad suits.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

AE Kenwood loafers and a pair of Jack Donnelly khakis.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

dkoernert said:


> My February/March acquisition:


Bianchi Pista! Nice. I prefer gears, but that's a fine looking bike.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I received this as a birthday present from my in laws:


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

*almost slipped up*

I was about to post pics my new HSM+Loro Piana all cashmere sportcoat and HSM pants ..until I realized that darts and cuffs were present.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I was about to post pics my new HSM+Loro Piana all cashmere sportcoat and HSM pants ..until I realized that darts and cuffs were present.


Wny would cuffs be a problem?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

The trad guidelines confuse me. I must have been thinking of pleats?



Orgetorix said:


> Wny would cuffs be a problem?











I really like what's going on with the color.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Penny loafers made by Rancourt. Obviously, the inspiration was a Bass Weejun. I really like this shoe; the pictures don't do it justice, but you all get the idea. Unlined #8 color chromexel leather, with a leather sole and what they call a 'stitchdown' strap.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/img20130314174105.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img20130314174121.jpg/


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

From the Brooks 30% off corporate sale, two pair of Elliot chinos, and three shirts: one white Ainsley collar, one white button down, one pink button down. I have to confess, I have succumbed to the lure of the non-iron shirt.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

3 Trad Fit OCBDs.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald sportcoat. This has the most natural, unpadded shoulders of any new BB jacket I've seen in years. I wish it had a little wider lapels than BB puts on the Fitz model, but I can live with them.
> 
> Org, I have to agree about the sholders on the Fitz. They remind me of a Norman Hilton that I have from the 80's; one of my favorite suits.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Trip English said:


> 3 Trad Fit OCBDs.


Have you always worn the circus tent fit, or is this a new thing for you?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^Haha. 

It's been a gradual migration starting with a few shirts thrifted as an experiment. After a while I realized I was always reaching for them. Moreover since I moved to a wider cut in chinos and these shirts my wife keeps saying I look like I've lost weight. I'm naturally pretty slim as it is and wearing this style accentuates it. It's also not constricting in any way, which is important for any good song and dance man.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Kreiger said:


> Penny loafers made by Rancourt. Obviously, the inspiration was a Bass Weejun. I really like this shoe; the pictures don't do it justice, but you all get the idea. Unlined #8 color chromexel leather, with a leather sole and what they call a 'stitchdown' strap.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/img20130314174105.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img20130314174121.jpg/


Love 'em. I just contacted Rancourt about making a pair.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^

Nice! These are the next loafers I want.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

burgundy Patriots, purchased from Kreiger.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> burgundy Patriots, purchased from Kreiger.


I should have jumped on those. Congrats, and enjoy!

I did jump on an Alan Paine from the eBay thread. Happy St. Pat's!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

PRL patchwork plaid shirt


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Way cool.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, Krieger -- those are beautiful. The CXL should wear in beautiful.

I wonder if Rancourt makes these for Sid Mashburn... They look very similar.

https://www.sidmashburn.com/shop/footwear/suede-penny-loafer-1.html


----------



## Estel (Feb 2, 2013)

Sebago Classic loafers. My first leather-soled shoes.

They seem to fit, though I've only worn them for about an hour around the house so far.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

*Hiltl wool trousers, 1/2 off, came to $3 a leg.*


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Two pair of M1 poplins arrived by mail today, my first venture into Bills. In the last year, I've waisted hundreds of dollars on ill-fitting casual pants, but never again. Nice to know that when these need replacing, I can confidently order an exact replacement and not have to worry about the fit changing.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks, Krieger -- those are beautiful. The CXL should wear in beautiful.
> 
> I wonder if Rancourt makes these for Sid Mashburn... They look very similar.
> 
> https://www.sidmashburn.com/shop/footwear/suede-penny-loafer-1.html


I have suede Rancourts and Sid's look quite a bit different.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Since I have a costume party coming up and we'll be going as James Bond and Bond Girl, I decided to take a plunge on the Tuxedo Shirt from Ledbury.

All I need is a Walther PPK, now...



Estel said:


> Sebago Classic loafers. My first leather-soled shoes.
> 
> They seem to fit, though I've only worn them for about an hour around the house so far.


You've got it right. Wearing new shoes around the house, on carpet, is the best way to make sure they fit you. That way the leather soles aren't scuffed and non-returnable if you find they need to be exchanged for another size.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald sportcoat. This has the most natural, unpadded shoulders of any new BB jacket I've seen in years. I wish it had a little wider lapels than BB puts on the Fitz model, but I can live with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice!!!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Love 'em. I just contacted Rancourt about making a pair.


So did I.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


>


On a slightly tangential note, Org, how do you do that PS fold?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Danny said:


> Wow, nice!!!


Thanks!



Topsider said:


> On a slightly tangential note, Org, how do you do that PS fold?


It's just like the straight/TV fold, only slightly askew.

Start with a linen square:



Fold in half, but don't match up the corners - leave them slightly askew:



Fold in half again, and leave the corners misaligned again:



Now think about what part you want to show above the pocket, and turn it so that portion is straight up:



Fold the right third in towards the center:



Fold the left third in towards the center:



Fold the bottom portion up:



Voila. I set these creases in with an iron, and I just leave it folded like this in my pocket square drawer so all I have to do is grab it, stuff it in, and go.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Case cheetah cub from grandma









Diamond point by the Cordial Churchman in red/white seersucker


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> It's just like the straight/TV fold, only slightly askew.


Thanks for the photos! I like it. It seems like a nice compromise between the rather staid TV fold and the somewhat fastidious multi-point fold (of which I am guilty of favoring). I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been on a spree this month.











Barbour Beaufort
Polo Ralph Lauren by Corneliani cashmere blazer (thrift shop purchase)
Bills Khakis M3s
Jack Donnelly khakis
Levis 508 jeans x 2 (my new favorite: similar to 501s except tapered to 7.5")
L.L. Bean oxford cloth pajamas
Lands' End Canvas OCBD tab collar, candy stripe
Uniqlo sweatshirt
Nike Dri-Fit running shorts and shirts
Put This On cream silk pocket square
Cordial Churchman tie to bow tie conversion (old Hermes tie)
USAHanger.com hangers



















Shoes


Rancourt Ranger Mocs
Sebago x Filson boat shoes
J&M Aristrocrat burgundy wingtips (thrift shop purchase)
Converse All-Stars, white
Nike Lunarglide 4 running shoes

Books


_Brooks Brothers: Generations of Style_
Brooks Brothers 1993 employee handbook (eBay purchase)
_A Dandy Guide to Dating Vintage Menswear_
_How to Be a Man,_ by Glenn O'Brien

And finally, these-coming soon to the exchange:


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Levi's 508, eh? Wasn't aware those existed until just now. I'd be interested to see those in action.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald sportcoat. This has the most natural, unpadded shoulders of any new BB jacket I've seen in years. I wish it had a little wider lapels than BB puts on the Fitz model, but I can live with them.
> 
> C&J for PRL Marlow pennies, brown shell:


What did you end up doing for sizing on the PRL C&Js? That last gives me trouble.

Very jealous of that guncheck too BTW.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

What size are those Oxxfords?


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't measured them yet, but I believe they are in the ballpark of 44 R. They were custom made in the late 70s and early 80s but—thanks to a happy absence of dated styling details—don't look their age. One is from F.R. Tripler and the others from a defunct Portland, Oregon haberdasher. Mostly staple colors and patterns (light gray flannel, navy pinstripe, etc.) and in excellent condition. If only they were a size smaller.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ArtVandalay said:


> Levi's 508, eh? Wasn't aware those existed until just now. I'd be interested to see those in action.


I wasn't either. Must be relatively new or we're just both living in a cave.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=levis+508&FORM=HDRSC2#

Looks like a regular rise (by today's standards) with slightly slimmer knee and leg opening than 501 (which have a 17" opening). In no way would I wear khakis that fit like this, but I'm curious to see how jeans like this look on me now. It's been years... since high school in fact... that I've worn anything with that much taper. I'll have to try them out next time I'm at *shudder* the mall.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I wasn't either. Must be relatively new or we're just both living in a cave.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=levis+508&FORM=HDRSC2#
> 
> Looks like a regular rise (by today's standards) with slightly slimmer knee and leg opening than 501 (which have a 17" opening). In no way would I wear khakis that fit like this, but I'm curious to see how jeans like this look on me now. It's been years... since high school in fact... that I've worn anything with that much taper. I'll have to try them out next time I'm at *shudder* the mall.


508 is new to me too. But the tapered leg looks a lot like the 501 we had in the 80s (which also had a shorter rise). I could never roll those up more than twice, while current ones will go right up over my calf.

For slimmer than 501 but not too different, 505 is probably the way to go.

AncientMadder: pics/measurements of your JDs & M3s would be appreciated in the JDs thread.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tried the 505, found the rise a bit short for my liking. I like the rise on the 501 STF and wonder why only those have it.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What did you end up doing for sizing on the PRL C&Js? That last gives me trouble.
> 
> Very jealous of that guncheck too BTW.


I went with my normal size, and while I don't think another size or width would fit better, I haven't decided if these fit me well enough to keep them. Right foot fits fine, but the left is odd...it's like the left shoe is slightly too short in the forefoot or something; there's an odd pressure on the ball of my foot when I step and the shoe flexes. It's like the flex point is back too far behind where it should be. Hard to describe, but annoying.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll post pics and measurements of the 508s tonight, with a comparison to some STF 501s in the same size.

Himself: I posted detailed measurements of the Jack Donnellys and M3s in the Jack Donnelly thread yesterday. No pics yet.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got my grosgrain diamond end bow tie from The Tie Bar and Ledbury Tuxedo Shirt.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

A satin bow tie should be worn with a satin-trimmed tuxedo. Grosgrain is only appropriate if your tux is trimmed similarly.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice, Jovan. A grosgrain bow and a tuxedo shirt are both on my wish list. It hadn't occurred to me to try The Tie Bar for the bow.

Does this complete your black tie rig?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Topsider said:


> A satin bow tie should be worn with a satin-trimmed tuxedo. Grosgrain is only appropriate if your tux is trimmed similarly.


Working on it. But call me crazy, I sort of like the contrast in textures.



AncientMadder said:


> Nice, Jovan. A grosgrain bow and a tuxedo shirt are both on my wish list. It hadn't occurred to me to try The Tie Bar for the bow.
> 
> Does this complete your black tie rig?


Almost.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Your diamond point looks sharp, and TTB's prices are stupid. 
What's you initial perception of the quality? 
I was originally planning on buying the exact same style and material from The Cordial Churchman ...but I just doubled back and now see they are no longer listed :confused2:

In case you're looking for studs as well, this seller is a class act: https://myworld.ebay.com/doglover11111/
Don't be afraid to message her and confirm quantity of studs, as the pics aren't the best. You may be pleasantly surprised as I was.



Jovan said:


> Just got my grosgrain diamond end bow tie from The Tie Bar and Ledbury Tuxedo Shirt.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The quality is surprisingly good for a $15 tie. Bow ties are pretty simple to make compared to neckties, though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FedEx man rings the doorbell...one pair Alden sand suede Chukka boots, leather lined, leather tipped plantation crepe soles...the ultimate desert boot added to my shoe racks. The wife claims they are the same as my Alden suede chukkas, unlined, fitted with a flexwelt oiled leather sole and made on (I think) the Barrie last. I maintain that the new pair is a totally different shoe. Help resolve a difference of opinion(s)...Which of us is right? LOL.


----------



## GenteelCountryman (Mar 2, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Help resolve a difference of opinion(s)...Which of us is right? LOL.


 If momma ain't happy (read "right").....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## GenteelCountryman (Mar 2, 2013)

After admiring these AE Weybridge for a while, they came into my possession from an estate.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sure the previous owner is glad that they got a good home.


----------



## GenteelCountryman (Mar 2, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I'm sure the previous owner is glad that they got a good home.


Jovan, the family said they were glad for them to be in a home where they were appreciated.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Trip English said:


> ^Haha.
> 
> It's been a gradual migration starting with a few shirts thrifted as an experiment. After a while I realized I was always reaching for them. Moreover since I moved to a wider cut in chinos and these shirts my wife keeps saying I look like I've lost weight. I'm naturally pretty slim as it is and wearing this style accentuates it. It's also not constricting in any way, which is important for any good song and dance man.


Song and dance man?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Two slim fitting sport shirts from BB, acquired on sale for about $20 each. The green one however has something odd that almost prevented me from buying it, but I gave in and did anyways-- Buttons on the sleeves with flaps inside to hold them in place when rolled up. Does anyone like this look?










I did a writeup of the rest of my finds on my blog 
https://thriftyprep.blogspot.com/2013/03/recent-finds.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a couple of linen PRL shirts with the same feature. They're set pretty high, like mid-bicep, so I've never used them. Same for my Columbia fishing shirts.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The buttons are set mid-bicep, but your cuffs will usually roll just to above the elbow.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Hit up Bobby from Boston on Saturday. Nice place with decent prices. The only negative was the photo shoot going on. Oh excuuuuseeee me hipster taking a picture of a guy in clothes much too small for him..is my trying to spend money getting in your way? It was a toss up between a BB madras and this. I think I have enough madras for the coming summer.


----------

